# Histórico de pressão atmosférica no continente.



## Agreste (14 Out 2013 às 16:04)

Os maiores valores geralmente ocorrem durante os períodos de bloqueios anticiclonicos no inverno.

Nos anos de 1989 (posterior a um período muito intenso de chuvas nos meses de outono de 1988) e de 2005 (um dos anos mais secos desde 1940) nas estações de Vila Real e Bragança, registaram-se valores interessantes de pressão atmosférica e de forma persistente. No continente são sempre estas duas estações que disputam os valores mais altos.   

Valores extremos: 

Vila Real, 05 de janeiro de 1989 - 1043,2 mbar
Bragança, 05 de janeiro de 1989 - 1042,4 mbar







2005 teve valores ligeiramente mais elevados de pressão atmosférica, porém a média é mais baixa.

Vila Real, 06 de janeiro de 2005 - 1043,7 mbar
Bragança, 06 de janeiro de 2005 - 1042,7 mbar


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jan 2015 às 16:19)

Está tudo neste tópico  http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...m-portugal-e-no-mundo.1152/page-5#post-469946


----------



## StormRic (21 Jan 2015 às 16:24)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Está tudo neste tópico  http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...m-portugal-e-no-mundo.1152/page-5#post-469946



Ok, obrigado, tinha-me esquecido da existência desse tópico, não apareceu quando fiz a pesquisa.


----------

